# FAC - March 2013



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Rabbit, rabbit! Isn't that what your supposed to say for a lucky month?

This is the FIber Arts Chat (FAC) we all come here to talk about our lives. Yes we all do things other than knit. So go ahead and tell us about all those babies (don't forget the photos). Garden plans, travel plans, homestead plans. Ask for help or prayers if you feel you need them. Sme of us are dealing with some tough stuff in our lives. We really do care about all of you. 

If you are new to the Fiber Forum or if you normally just read, please take the time to introduce yourself. Feel fre to start a new thread with your introduction if you like. Or post it here 

****************************************************************
Long, don't read if you don't want to. It a big long whine

As of midnight last night my job is officially effected by the sequester. We don't know how yet but chances are we all will be furloughed one day per pay period. We will be given 30 days notice. As of yesterday our HR guy didn't know much of how or when but said there will be meetings with us to explain things as soon as they know. FR someone who lives pay check to pay check loosing a days pay is pretty significant. I'm hoping something wil get worked out before long.

This is on top of some stuff that is going on with my house in MN. Apparently some pipes froze and broke and the basement filled up with water :sob: thankfully my sister is helping me with all of this. Last summer, unknown to me, Wells Fargo sent a company to my house to change the locks, board up out buildings, and winterize. When I called this company to ask why I hadn't been notified about this and why they had done this they said it was thought the property was abandoned :grumble: never mind the fact that the mortgage is being paid and so are the taxes and insurance. 

Then on top of all this I get a letter from a law firm saying that WF is putting me into foreclosure. Again never mind that I'm paying my mortgage, taxes, and insurance. My BIL is a lawyer and he and my sister are doing battle with WF. This is the 3rd time WF has done something like this to me. Once years ago they put me into foreclosure when they misapplied a payment to a different account. I had the sheriff at my door. That took me 4 months to get straightened out. Then just before I moved I went to WF to make sure everything looked good with my house only to find out they were missing a payment. I had the cancelled check. They lost it, again it took months to get straightened out. 

I HATE WELL FARGO? I WILL NEVER AGAIN DEAL WITH A BANK.

Other than all of the above things are good. I'm working on my KAL socks. Don't have any other project I'm actively working on right now.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

So sorry, Marchwind, that you are having such a stressful time right now. Maybe March (your month, right?) will be better, we can hope. Here in Missouri we had (2) ten inch snows back to back, plus the blowing---haven't seen snow that deep in a long time. Took us all week to dig out with neighbor helping neighbor. Great folks. Finally got some mail yesterday, got to the store, county said they'd grade our road soon. So many lost electricity, thank goodness we didn't. Brother in law is in hospital for months, chances of getting better are slim, so sad. I hate Wells Fargo too---I use only local banks and credit unions now. 
Good news: Fiber Festival at Jeff City is next weekend--- hoping to break this winter cycle. 
https://sites.google.com/site/fiberretreat2011/schedule-at-a-glance-1/home


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Marchwind, sorry you are going through a rough time.

I'm almost feeling bad about posting my good news, in light of your struggles. For the first time since 2006, DH is getting a raise!! He's an engineer at one of the Big Three automakers, and managed to stay on board all through the head count reductions, etc. It's been a long road, with no cost of living raises or anything in over six years, but we were glad he was even still there and having a regular paycheck. Well, this week he had his performance review (14 years as a direct hire, been there over 18--started as a 'contract' engineer) and he's _finally _getting a raise!! Seeing as how tax changes and increased healthcare costs started in January reduced his paycheck by about $100 a pay period, his getting a raise puts us more back on the financial level we were last year, lol.

Other exciting news: I hear that my granddaughter took her first steps this week. Dh and I are making plans to go down to SC near the end of April to see her for her 1st birthday.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh gosh please don't feel bad about posting your good news. I need to know others are doing well and that there are still good people and good deeds happening. Don't ever feel badly about good things 

Very happy for your DH, that is huge.

Ana sad news about your BIL  remember to take lots of pictures of the Fiber Fest. and report back to us. The season is beginning 

I too am hoping my month is a good one for me


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Marchie, I'm sorry as well. What a mess.

I have to post or I'll pop!
Today at exactly 1:45 we sold our house!! Closing went perfectly.
Then again at exactly 2:15 we bought the 25 acres in Nebraska!!! We are closed and funded and it's all ours! I'm just so excited to start our next new chapter. So much to do still before we leave Sunday for up north. But I'm suddenly so tired I can hardly think straight.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yahoo! Congratulations Hercsmama I'm so happy that everything went well with out a single hitch.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Congratulations Debi, I know what a huge weight off of the shoulders finally having your house officially sold can be. Be safe in your travels!

Marchwind, your story is why I have really taken Dave Ramsey's advice to heart and we are working on getting debt free and paying off our house early. We have a WF mortgage, but thankfully haven't had any problems with them yet. I'm having my own set of problems with the whole budget battle, because I have been looking for a new job and no one is hiring now in my field, waiting to see what is going to happen. My company has been on the rocks for a long time now, and they are looking at paying the penalty of not providing insurance next year instead of providing coverage. Hubby and I both have some health issues, and I'm not looking forward to seeing what our premiums would be. I really wish I hadn't gone back to this job, but I was working second shift and never got to see my family. 

And in less depressing news, I am working on turning the heel on my second KAL sock, trying to get it finished this weekend. Since we have snow tomorrow, I plan on spending as much time as I can curled up and knitting in front of the fireplace.  After the socks I have some baby things to knit which should be a fun change.

Ana, sorry about your BIL and congrats Kris for your husband's raise!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Marchie - I'm so sorry to hear about all that! I hope you can resolve it EASILY and not like last time. 

Ana - hope you get back to normal soon. Spring is right around the corner hopefully!

Lythrum - hope you can find another job - the economy is so tough now 

Kris - maybe your DH getting a raise is a sign of recovery - congratulations!

hercsmama - congratulations on your new place! I know you'll have so much to do in the next month, but try to post pictures for us, please? 

Some bad news here too - we met with the surgeon today for my FIL. The tumor in his lungs has to come out. He's got appointments with a cardiologist and an oncologist next week, and has to get a brain CT, then they'll schedule the surgery.

It'll probably be the week of March 18th (the week the lambs are due), and the goat kids are due the following week. My MIL has Alzheimers, so she'll be staying with us while he's in the hospital (at least a week), and probably longer while he recovers. It's an hour to their place, so it's going to be a rough month. But we'll do what we need to - even if we have to take goat kids with us to bottle feed while we go visit!

He loves our animals, so it'll be a bummer that he won't get to see them when they're days old - that's his favorite time of the year, and he's always here within days, if not hours, of them being born. 

So we've got a lot of planning to do in the next few weeks. DH's brother lives a half hour from us, and they'll be helping too, so that's good. So a lot of decisions have to be made, and I think my FIL is finally ready to make them. So that part is good. 

Good news - Guild meeting last night was awesome - I learned an easier way to Navajo ply. And I've been washing fleeces like crazy to meet my end of month goal. Have just one more to go, and it's been so rainy here that I have't been able to re-skirt it. The shearer comes next Saturday, so it'll be done by then. I've got to put some of these up for sale - there's no way I'll be able to spin all of them! Hopefully I can get to that in the next week too.

I washed last year's alpaca waaaaaay tooooo hard, and can see the difference now that I've washed it 'more gently' this year. So I'll take some pictures and put the matted fleece up for sale for felting. Or if someone wants to wrestle with it - I've made decent yarn out of it (become a little bumpy art yarn...)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Everyone has big doings going on. 
Except me, I guess. 

I could whine about the weather, but you northerners would laugh.
Mostly I have been spinning this huge BL fleece, over 5 pounds.
3 bobbins filled so far working on my new/old wheel. 
I finally have Layla snugged down to where things dont shift every time I move her out of the middle of the room.
Some of the bobbins are better than the rest, and I marked the whorl with a little pencilled arrow to tell me which way to take it off. <cheating  >


Doing the nightshifts in the milkbarn. Farmer Boss has the cows separated into 2 groups, late lactation older cows and FF heifers.
That makes a bit of extra work, but until the grass is growing good the little girls are getting extra feed
and protection from the bigger pushy old pregnant cows.

Oh, and they gave me a job moderating in the cattle forum here on HT.
I feel so honored. :angel:

Looking forward to more pics of all the babies yet to come!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

March came in like a lamb here-with mostly sunny skies and temperatures in the upper 50s. Down in town it's beginning to look like spring really is almost here. Here at my elevation there is still snow in the shadows of the yard around the house, but it was rather spring-like today. I'm hoping for more snow before the end of April though, to ensure lots of water for summer. Here in the west, we don't get much rain after late June or before late November, so the snow pack on the mountains is our summer streams and rivers. I usually get a least one more good snow before June-usually the week after I finally decide to shear...poor little naked darlings stay in the barn for a few days after that. I always end up feeling so guilty.

I'm beginning to think about the Black Sheep Gathering. There are several felting classes being offered this year-and a class on combs, and one on rigid heddle weaving...this is when I really wish for an unlimited budget and no time constraints! I have to make a choice soon or the class I really want most will be full-that's happened more than once when I took too long to decide.

Marchwind, I sympathize with your bank woes. I fought that battle with BofA last spring. It took about 6 months to fix-3 of them after they admitted they were wrong, but told me that I had to fix it with MY bank?!? The manager at my local bank branch finally called someone in the main bank offices and they dealt with BofA for me. All it takes in the age of computers is the wrong key strokes and the whole thing is a mess...I'll be thinking of you as you wade into the mess and work to get it straightened out. If possible, a refi to a local bank or credit union might be a good way to keep this from happening again-and of course that isn't even possible yet. (Here's hoping that maybe you can just find the right buyer and don't have to deal with it at all.)

I'm off to look at the BSG class schedule again-can't register yet, but I can try to decide...

betty


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello all!

Oh my goodness, Marchwind, I can't even begin to imagine a mess like that with the bank! That's dreadful. Best wishes for a speedy resolution to that, for sure!

Ana and PKBoo, so sorry about the sad news you have. May the path be smooth.

Hercsmama and Kris, Yay! and Lythrum, yay on a sock heel! 

Betty, it's springlike here too! Which, in northern Alberta, means things are melting and there is ice in all the spots where afternoon puddles froze overnight, and the mud is starting to appear. I really don't like spring, but it does mean that summer is coming, so I'll put up with it. 

GAM, congrats on being a mod. How long till your cows are out on grass? I've been so sick this past week (The Boy and I have some kind of plague flu/cold thing that is making us sniffle and cough and feel like crud but not collapsing us into bed, so we just kind of potter along doing the best we can and feeling awful while we do it) that my cows have been on buffet service. I haul hay to the feeders for the sheep (they're too hard to round up) but I let the cow and calf out to help themselves to the bale, then take 'em back to the pasture in the afternoon. I think the silly calf jumped himself back out tonight (I'm gonna have to fix that low spot, but I don't have the strength right now) but he'll either jump back in or sleep on the straw bale where he was napping this afternoon, and he's big enough to be safe on his own - besides, the dogs are out there with him and they'll never let a coyote get close enough to cause trouble.

I have a new coat to weave, but I've been feeling too sick to work at the loom. Instead, I got the first draft finished of my new book - the Field Guide to Supported Spinning. I'm excited about this one - no drama or sadness in it at all! Just spinning stuff. 

Now, if only I could breathe ... 

Off for another dose of home brewed cold medicine.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

It sounds like March has roared into many of our lives with a malevolent gust. I hope everyone's difficulties improve as the month wears along. Same stuff, different day here. I have been trying to capitalize on the coming holiday as much as possible and have made a few more sales than usual, which is good.

I don't know who saw, it being posted literally at the very end of the month of Feb, but I now have a small bag of pure white cotton given to me by a local lady who grows it for the pretty flowers. I managed to extract a bit more of the fluff from the bolls she sent too, along with a small handful of seeds that I, too, might plant and see what happens. I'll keep putting up my ad on CL. Around here, the main time for shearing is sometime in April, though honestly I have a feeling many might put it off a bit this year.

The weather so far has been very unusual compared to recent years. Usually our months are advanced and we see lots of wind in Feb, then rains in March. But it's been so unbearably cold recently, little to no winds, and absolutely no rains (but plenty of ice and we're still getting snow!).

My mother had her knee replacement surgery yesterday afternoon. When I texted her spouse to see how she was doing at 7pm (she went into surgery around 2 or 3), he said she was in recovery and he hadn't been able to see her yet. I'll probably call to check on her tomorrow. I wish I could have been there for her, but the last thing she needs is my 4 kids running around climbing on her. No, best to wait until later in the month, then hopefully we'll finally be able to go down (have not seen my family since October!!!  )


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Debi - Yeee-HAW!!!

Ana - prayers for your BIL

Lythrum - Best of wishes (and luck) in finding a new job. The economy really bites the big one right now. Ramsey has great advice. I can't wait until our mortgage is paid off. So wanting to sell our rental house so we don't have that burden any more (even though the renters have been paying the mortgage).

Kris - Huzzah with the raise and G-daughter's first steps!! I just took Punky (already 3!) home yesterday after a 2 week visit. :sigh: I miss her toooo much!

Paula - so much happening in your life. Prayers of calmness coming your way.

GAM - congrats on being a new Mod. You'll be wonderful for it!!

Lonna - you've been in my thoughts and prayers a LOT this past month. I'm _finally _getting the Harrisville-Design T/6 loom set up. As soon as I finish this next pair of socks (one finished and 2/3rds of the leg completed on the 2nd), I'll be reviewing Deb Chandler's book and warping my first 'real' (aka more than 2 harness) loom.

Marchie, so sorry to hear of your job demise. I had wondered how the TSA and your job may be affected by the sequester. Not to worry though, I suppose, Your president will come up with something. Good thing you have family by your old house to help with that. Wells Fargo sounds like a nightmare!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

It was 58 degrees here yesterday ! SO nice ! 

Hubby is involved in cleaning the garage project , and building new shelving ...I have been helping him organize and label boxes .. 

I have a gaggle of chickens not behaving and flying out of the coop ... tried clipping thier wings , but it didnt help ! I WISH I could cover thier area, but it's too big... the other birds are too big to fly ...this little group of 6 was in a clutch together , so they stick together ! This last week I have tried everything , and I had to post them up for sale on Craigslist ...... I dont want them tearing up my gardens ..and the always end up at the neighbors, who is an Eighty something AVID gardener and tear up her hard work .... 
Speaking of the Neighbor ( our only neighbor thankfully ! ) , she came over yesterday squalling .... the birds were out !! Only 1 of the 6 was in her property ( we have a little chicken wire fence between bushes along a 200 ft section of property line ) so I explained my situation, and that they will be finding a new home .... 

when she hit me with "what did you plant up there ?! " " I read the tags - Elderberry !! Thoes will get TOO big and get on my property and I dont want them there ..you had to move your Marionberries years ago when they did that ..." Um, they are 2.5 feet from the property line .... 

So I dont know weather to move the plants , and let her continue to be bothersome , build a fence , or ??? SO sad too, as she is a spinner /crafty lady and I like her , but she is very bossy can be grouchy and NOSEY !!

On a good note, I have my Corriedale almost all washed up !! It was about a 3.5 lbs fleece ... I'm going to use my new combs on it and use it for a sweater ! I cant decide if I want to ply it with a strand of Alpaca .....

I got my Ukulele out , need to get the rust off my playing - the Farmers Market starts soonly !


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I have been absent for a month from this forum, so I can only comment on recent stuff.

Marchie, I'm so sorry to hear about your house troubles. How did your bank know the house was for sale and empty? I would think it being for sale isn't any of their business. I have heard that WF is a real bunch of jerks. And the basement flooding sounds like a real nightmare. I hope that cleans up okay and not be a huge headache to your sister. So nice of her and her husband to go to bat for you. And I hope the government comes together to end the sequester before too much damage is done to our country, and your job is back to normal. You are really going thru the ringer right now. Sending you a hug. Hang in there!

Lythrum - Hope things work out and you can find a new job you like. Not liking your job can be really sucky.

Debi - How exciting for you! Moving can be so tiring, such a major energy drain, yet so exciting. I hope your move goes smoothly and your new home is all you hope for. Be prepared for higher fuel prices on the Interstates, when you move. When we moved to Iowa in 2008, the diesel price along Interstate 80 was $5/gallon! :shocked: Gasoline was over $3.60/gallon. Multiply that for 3 trips to get all our stuff moved.

Kris - A raise is always a good thing, and a baby's first steps are always a moment to remember.

GAM - Congratulations on becoming a mod for the cattle forum! That is so great!

Lonna - I hope you and your family are feeling better soon. And I hope your new book is very successful. And that you don't have any "writer's block".

I brewed some beer up yesterday, and now the fermentation is beginning. It takes 4-6 weeks for the brew to be finished and drinkable, so it's time to begin thinking about brewing "session" beers and "lawnmower" beers already... I need to get cup holders for the lawn tractor, hehehe... This one is an Irish Red beer.

I have finally begun spinning on my fine silk boucle yarn again. It is going much more smoothly now that I stepped away from it for a few months. I have to get it done to free up the bobbins on my Aura wheel, and to have time to finish the yarn in time for Shepherd's Harvest Festival in early May. I also dyed a bunch of mohair locks with Jaquard dyes, and it turned out really bright and deeply colored, just saturated.

Speaking of which, I have spent countless hours at the ready to register for the Lexi Boeger classes, with software issues messing up the festival's registration opening several times, since Feb 15th. People you live with get really tired of this being constantly on the alert until midnite for weeks on end. Hopefully this time, with the deadline looming on the 3rd at midnite, registration actually occurs. But whoever is in charge of posting the Saturday classes isn't doing their job very well... I hope this doesn't delay registration yet again.

Otherwise I have been so happy with the precipitation we have gotten this Winter, to ease the drought. I just hope the jet stream continues, this Summer, to bring us rain on schedule. I have such big garden plans again this year... I dearly want a crop of 500# of potatoes to sell, and the same for onions. I have been stocking up on new weed-fighting tools, and got a bottle Bt concentrate to stop the cabbage loopers from destroying my brassicas. Indoor seed starting begins on March 16th! Yay!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I know that most everyone here knits, but I primarily crochet. Though I'd share a recent order:










The booties really had me struggling, but I switched patterns and beat it!









Of course, I'm spinning too, I _finally_ got this off my bobbins, freeing them up for other fiber. I honestly don't care for how the colors mixed together like they did and will probably stick to spinning natural colors, then dying the yarn after spinning.









and last, I don't have cows or sheep or goats... but I do have some micro-pork (guinea pigs, cavies). These little cuties were peeking at me this afternoon. 3 freshly born white babies (mom and dad are white too)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

FA, that bunny outfit is soooo cute!! What pattern did you use for the booties? I love to knit but still love to crochet also.

Loving the colors of your handspun ... so spring-like!

Congrats on your new pigs!


----------



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

> Loving the colors of your handspun ... so spring-like!


Me too! Reminds me of a basket full of Easter eggs


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, no way I will be able to address everyone, but let me say, I am happy and sad with you all! And prayers going up for you too.

That last yarn, I think it looks like easter eggs! 

Well, thought I had a job, but I may be wrong.  It was QA at a Chocolate factory. But, then I heard they interviewed someone with more experience. And that was last week. Haven't heard from them.

And then this week, I answered an ad for a Web Designer. The guy was real nice, said my designs were 'amazing'  I liked that word.
And WHEN he gets the work, he will use me. I sure hope it is soon.

Farm news!! and this is the good part! Had 2 goats kid, we have a set of triplets, 2 boys and a girl and one BIG single. Which is weird, this girl always throws twins. But the girl is so big I am sure there was no other kids.
I have one more older girl to go for sure, and may have the two yearlings kid. Tried real hard not to get them bred, but the buck kept jumping the fence. :shocked:
My Alpaca are SO funny! When the kids were born they would go stand just inside the goat shed and try to get a look at the babies. lol! I finally took the little ones out to meet the Paca's. They all touched noses and then were done. 

I'm trying to finish up the KAL socks, but keep getting side tracked. lol! I made a bunch of dryer balls the other day, cause I ran out of dryer sheets. I really like them! Then I made DH a little soap sock. He has been spending a week at a time with his brother, they are trying to fix up their late mother's house so they can sell it. He has been at it for 2 weeks now, and looks like another 2 in the future. He comes home every weekend. He said that is all he can stand. lol!

Anyway other than trying to find ways to make money, I am just hanging around the homestead, spinning, knitting, milking and playing with babies!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Woo Hoo!!!! I am in HOG HEAVEN!!!!!  :rock:

I got registered for my 4 chosen Lexi Boeger spinning classes, and paid for them all!!!!!! :banana: Then, a minute later, the SHF website crashed and went down, prolly from the deluge of registrants at once. :flame: I hope everybody here who wanted to, got registered for their classes, too. I had my smartphone next to me at my PC, and I watched the time like a hawk. Somehow I managed to stay awake okay.

On a more sober note, when I posted yesterday, I forgot to include that I spent the day after my Bday, Feb 8th, up at Mayo Clinic having an angiogram done. I get bad chest pains. The specialists have concluded I have "coronary small vein disease". Doctors, even at Mayo, don't know much about heart disease in women. This type is linked to women at menopause. I'm generally healthy, yet falling apart! Oh my!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

ok, I like that you got into your classes, but I don't like the heart disease bit! Well, at least you have information and can take care of things now that you know.

I'm pretty sure going to classes with Lexi Boeger is good for your heart!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Lezlie....we can be in hog heaven together! whoooo hooooo I was on the computer at 12:01 sharp...had to wait a few seconds before the site came up. Guess what????? I'm in TWO of the Lexi Boeger classes also... The Coil Boil and the Variation on Core Spinning. I. Can't. WAIT! Well, my payments went through, so I'm hoping that means that I got in the class.
I think it'll be a trip meeting you and hopefully other HT peoples.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Now I have the push I needed, to get some of those beautiful mohair locks dyed up for the class. Off to the LYS I go, to pick up some Jaquard dye..hmmmm decisions, decisions....I'm sensing a Three Muskateer's weekend! whooo hooooo

WIHH; there's ALWAY's a way to find time to shop...ohhhh my checkbook is going to be crying Uncle before this weekend is over.....

Lezlee: I'm sorry that you are having heart problems. Hopefully you'll get this all straightened out so we can have a blast at the festival. You're in wonderful hands with the Doctors up at Mayo.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You three are going to have soooooooo much fun!

Congratulation GAM 

FA your spring/Easter related stuff is very cute.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm not as dedicated as you people. I waited until this morning, but I am registered for Coil Boil on Friday morning! I am going to be a vendor there for the first time, so Friday morning works perfectly for me. I can attend class, and then do some set up for my booth Friday afternoon. Woohoo!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I didn't sign up for the Friday morning Coil Boil class, I am taking the Saturday afternoon one. 

On Lexi's PluckyFluff website, you can download a 650 MB file, a 45 minute movie, teaching how to do the CoilBoil yarn. It is really good. And you can get the jist of her style of teaching from it.

I left Friday morning open, in case that's the time we decide to drive up there and set up the camp/er site. It depends, I will have garden seedlings to tend to, so can't leave them for too long, plus the 3 cats will be indoors the whole time, prolly fighting with each other. Otherwise we will be up there on Thursday afternoon, the 10th.

I am signed up for every Lexi class on Saturday and Sunday, plus the Saturday am lecture and slide show. I am going to have to squeeze in my early shopping around noon on Friday, I ask the vendors as they set up their booths, to put my name on stuff and pay for it the next day, when I'm free to go around, with certain things that I know will be gone by the time I can get there on Saturday..

One of my Lexi books, the newest one, is missing, and I can't find even a trace of it. It's driving me absolutely nuts. I hope I can find it and not have to buy a second copy to get it autographed... I haven't looked in the truck yet, but it is NOT under any chairs, rugs, tables, not on my crafting book shelf, nor any of the other bookshelves that I can detect. Not in my bedroom, not in my pile of magazines in the basket. Not by my spinning wheels. 

I feel like I should be singing that nursery rhyme song about "where oh where, has my little dog gone, where oh where can he be?" Just substitute the darned book for the dog...


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

lathermaker said:


> Now I have the push I needed, to get some of those beautiful mohair locks dyed up for the class. Off to the LYS I go, to pick up some Jaquard dye..hmmmm decisions, decisions....I'm sensing a Three Muskateer's weekend! whooo hooooo


 I learned how to dye the mohair locks really nicely from a lady on Ravelry. You use a crock pot with the jaquard dyes. You can make the colors blend, be spaced out, and the locks will be various shades and depths of color. Perfect for art yarns.

Mix up the vinegar and water solution and soak your fiber in it, until it is thoroughly wetted all the way thru. Now lay a layer of fiber in the crockpot. Sprinkle your dye on the fiber, you don't have to use that much. Use various colors that coordinate with your project plans. Layer more wet fiber in the pot, and sprinkle more dye. When you get all your fiber layed in there, gently fill the crockpot with the vinegar water to just below to top of the fiber. Do it gently and slowly to not make the colors run too much and make a muddy mess. Now put the crock pot on to cook, you want a very slow simmer, not a big boil. Let the thing cook until the dye is exhausted and the water is translucent when you dip up a spoonful. Let it cool completely, then rinse fiber and dry.

Here are my pics of the adventure, so far:









An intruder come into the picture...









Twirling around to find the best spot.









Ready to take a catnap.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

TOO CUTE with kitty !!! 
Not sure what this "coil boil " nonsense is all about ...but I'm jealous ! Hee hee ! Have a big 'ol fun time ladies , and TAKE PICTURES !!

I moved the Elderberry plants, locked up the chickens , and have a Happy neighbor ! Yay !


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, I washed the fiber first. I don't think you have to, tho. I don't really know about that.Personally, I would wash the locks first, tho. I don't like dyeing with dirty fiber.

The coil boil yarn is pretty cool.



Wind in Her Hair said:


> Lez, when you dye mohair locks-
> 
> 1) are the locks already washed?
> 
> ...


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> (Ignore the fact that I appear to be drinking- thats only coffee in that cup- its just that fiber and fiber festivals make me drunk.)


And please ignore the fact that I appear to be sleeping standing up. Fiber and fiber festivals make me...sleepy??? Hmm, no, that doesn't work.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey Falls-Acre,

I didn't really mean to ignore your beautiful crocheting. I love to crochet, compared to knitting, but I can't even begin to do what you do so nicely. The booties are really sweet! The details are so neat, they are so nicely finished. And the child's outfit is just too cute! You are really creative!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Lived through and crashed after our annual shearing day open house. We had (including us, demonstrators, workers and visitors) 400 people come to shearing day. Missed you, Marchwind, but we had plenty of activity for the crowds without you. 

Marchwind, I am sorry for your house troubles. I hate that you have to deal with this at all, much less long-distance.

Congratulations to the rest of you on raises, new books, exciting spinning classes, free cotton, house deals, and more.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

OK ladies (gents) which wheel do I schlep up to MN for those art yarn classes??? I have an Ashford Country Spinner or a Schacht Ladybug with a bulky flyer plyer package. I'm kind of torn...really don't want to drag both wheels with me. If we need to spin some finer singles, the CS won't cut it. But, on the other hand, if all we are doing is spinning art yarn, the Country Spinner is my girl...
Decisions, decisions!

Opinions???


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well all, today is the day!
We are hoping to hit the road around 10ish, which of course means closer to noon! Lol!
I'll "see" y'all in a few.days!!!!:banana:


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Lathermaker, you may need both wheels, since they do different things. When you get the Boeger books, you can see the yarns we'll be making and then you can decide. I don't think we'll be spinning any really fine singles, tho. You will need your drum carder, too. I'm gonna bring my garden cart to haul all my stuff on, with bungee cords. Maybe I can help you with some of your shlepping.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hercsmama safe travels!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Lez; I don't own a drumcarder.....yet....I'm hoping to either buy or borrow one before the classes. 
Sigh....I think I'll just bring both wheels. That way I'll have all bases covered....I'm going to need a bigger pickup....


----------



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

http://eugene.craigslist.org/for/3643236800.html

old spinning wheel for sale no pic though


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Lathermaker, you could take your big wheel and then a couple of drop and/or supported spindles. That's what I usually do - gives me alternatives without requiring that I lug too much big stuff with me. 

And since you will not likely need to do *much* fine work, a spindle or two should hold you, yes?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The deadline for the SOAR scholarship application is drawing near. I've written, scratched out, rearranged, deleted, re-written and edited my essay. As of the time my application went through, there were only 15 applicants. I'm sure many more will be submitted before the deadline on Wednesday. I should know something before the end of April.

Tonight I'm reviewed my Deborah Chandler book on weaving. Hope to get the T/6 warped up tomorrow.

Debi, safe travels.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Lather,

Maybe we can share mine, if you can't find one to borrow. You should spend your money on the needed class materials, rather than a carder, imho. Doing both will really be expensive. We won't be carding constantly, after all. Mine is rather old, and has seen better days, but it still cards a batt okay. It can handle very fine fibers, too, it has "fur cloth" on it. I'll have to order a new drive band for it, just to have it be new and fresh when it's used. 




lathermaker said:


> Lez; I don't own a drumcarder.....yet....I'm hoping to either buy or borrow one before the classes.
> Sigh....I think I'll just bring both wheels. That way I'll have all bases covered....I'm going to need a bigger pickup....


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Cyndi,

I'm sure you did a great job on your essay! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, although I'll be crossing them for a while, while the Powers That Be make their selection decisions. I really want you to have this opportunity, because it will be so special for you. You deserve it! Good Luck!




MullersLaneFarm said:


> The deadline for the SOAR scholarship application is drawing near. I've written, scratched out, rearranged, deleted, re-written and edited my essay. As of the time my application went through, there were only 15 applicants. I'm sure many more will be submitted before the deadline on Wednesday. I should know something before the end of April.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I have been quite of late contemplating the next leg of my journey. I pray for all who are struggling and rejoice with those rejoicing.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Quiet contemplation is good. My sis-in-law and brother-in-law stopped over today on their way home from the doctor, just to visit. That didn't happen much, before he had cancer. We were all busy. Now we realize what a gift each day is, and cherish it.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

IowaLez said:


> Lather,
> 
> Maybe we can share mine, if you can't find one to borrow. You should spend your money on the needed class materials, rather than a carder, imho. Doing both will really be expensive. We won't be carding constantly, after all. Mine is rather old, and has seen better days, but it still cards a batt okay. It can handle very fine fibers, too, it has "fur cloth" on it. I'll have to order a new drive band for it, just to have it be new and fresh when it's used.


Thank you for the offer Lez. I'll keep that in mind. I do think that I'll be able to borrow one for this class. I have lots of fiber buddies!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Woodpecker said:


> I have been quite of late contemplating the next leg of my journey. I pray for all who are struggling and rejoice with those rejoicing.


Hang in there. You're just about done. <<<Hug>>>


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Woodpecker said:


> I have been quite of late contemplating the next leg of my journey. I pray for all who are struggling and rejoice with those rejoicing.


I'm still praying for you Meghan! 

(And I'm praying for everyone else... I just haven't had time to really respond to each person's troubles. Just know I'm thinking about you allâ and rejoicing with everyone's joys too!)


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> I'm still praying for you Meghan!
> 
> (And I'm praying for everyone else... I just haven't had time to really respond to each person's troubles. Just know I'm thinking about you allâ and rejoicing with everyone's joys too!)


Me too! Been crazy so far this week. I ended up taking on the organizing of a spaghetti supper at church w/about 48 hours before the meal was to be served (long, long story, but I had all ready bought the spaghetti and sauce that I'd volunteered to provide before it all came down that no one had truly headed this thing up. Let's just say our church's youth group is barely functional for good reason--lack of organized leadership). 

Anyway, I am keeping prayers up for those who are going through challenges.


Svenska, how are those dresses coming for Six Flags?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Woodpecker, Thinking and praying for you and your complete recovery.

My looms are now officially set up. Both the table loom (4 harness J loom; 32") and floor loom (Harrisville-Design T/6; 36") have 8 dent reeds. Guess I'll have to get more reeds. Are reed interchangeable between manufacturers??

My first project will be a horse blanket for (and sometimes Paul)'s Civil War reenactment. I've been busy spinning warp and weft for it. His first event is in a couple weeks, so I may buy the warp.

eta: we received 10" of snow yesterday!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> My looms are now officially set up. Both the table loom (4 harness J loom; 32") and floor loom (Harrisville-Design T/6; 36") have 8 dent reeds. Guess I'll have to get more reeds. Are reed interchangeable between manufacturers??


I don't know how interchangeable reeds usually are, BUT I know that Glimakra will cut any size reed to whatever length I want it. I would think they'd be pretty interchangeable, though. I know the reeds for my Gilmore and my Macomber look the same, except for one set being longer.

Kris, I have still not even gotten paid for those dresses. Also, they are now wanting me to sign a contract and fill out a tax form, like I'm a contracted employee, but I'm starting to think, "Hey, I'm a retailer and they're my customer and I'm selling them dresses, why do they need a contract and tax form?"

I am rather confused.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Sounds confusing. Although, we do rent out 18 acres of our land to a local farmer, and he needs a yearly contract and tax id info (in other words, our SS#s) from us so he can do his taxes. We get a 1099 from him every year reporting what he paid us. So maybe this is similar? The tax accounting and legalities they have to comply with rather than making you an employee??

I would think they would send you a deposit tho!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

They are supposed to be sending me a downpayment, and I have very clearly told them I don't start until I get paid. In the meantime, I'm finishing up some other work I had in the queue, mostly Viking stuff.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Kelsey, It sounds like a standard 1099 for contract work. They are required to send these out for contractors they are paying more than $xxx.xx.

Thanks for the lead for Glimakra reeds. I'll check it out.

A few weekends ago, our homestead (and other local businesses) was in the newspaper with a pic of me spinning. Tonight we got a call generated by this article from a guy, Jim, who is local and weaves using 4 - 10 harness looms!! He's originally from this area but moved away 40 years ago. He's been back for about a year and was looking for other fiber artists, especially weavers. We had a great conversation about looms, weaving, weaving books and being yarn snobs. 

He mentioned a book he has by Edward Worst, I mentioned I had a Worst loom that needed TLC and was for sale (cheap!) We talked a bit more and he agreed to come to my Fibers of Life tomorrow night. 

Jim called back a couple hours later and is buying the Worst loom. I am so thankful to have a person experienced in weaving just 10 minutes away AND willing to help! I have a fiber guild meeting on Saturday and will see if he wants to go with me so he can meet other fiber folks.

:banana:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi how very cool! Nothing like having like minded people living close. Congratulations on selling the loom too. It is nice that it is going to someone who will care for and appreciate it.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WIHH, are they shipping them to you in that box?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Gonna need a bigger box!

They are just adorable! I can't believe how big they're getting!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

CUTE KIDS WIHH!

Yay on the loom news, MLF!

I made a blanket today:










It's a sample, not perfect but not bad. 1.75 lbs of Canadian wool, 52x28. I think it's a nice size for a blanket on the couch, or in the car to cover your legs on a cold morning! I am selling some of my weaving work now (this included) so if you'd like more info just PM me (don't wanna spam the thread with 'for sale' info, that'd be rude). 

Next up on the loom is a coat for my friend - same warp, so it'll have the same shades of gray through the fabric. I wound on extra so I could do the blanket on the same warp, then I cut this off and will tie on again and start the coat tomorrow. After that, I have enough wool to do two more coats - one in shades of orange and one in shades of purple/plum ... then some cotton for baby blankets! I'm excited. 

And I'm finally starting to get over this flu - still have a sore throat and get worn out quickly but I managed several hours at the loom today AND chores AND a quick fence repair (a hack job, but hopefully it'll hold until things melt and we can do a proper job) and I'm not passed out yet, so this is definitely improvement.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

What size yarn are you using, Lonna? It is beautiful!!

I met Jim last night. Woah!! He weaves beautiful, fine work. He is more than willing to help me with my weaving. I showed him how to spindle last night.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle that blanket is beautiful!

Cyndi lucky you! Lucky Jim!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Weavers: Especially those that work with the tri-loom...

I've been using a lot of heavier yarns, mohair blends, and mohair with heavy yarns with the loom. I love how the look of the finished piece comes out. mohair is a pain to weave, but it really seems to give the item a finished look. And it also helps to prevent slippage of the shawl from the shoulders. I really like the heavier weight yarns because the fabric has a denser look to it.

I was just wondering though, how the fabric would look if I used a lace weight mohair yarn all by itself. Has anyone ever tried it?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

MLF, that blanket is done with Mule Spinner 2 ply in the warp (9 WPI) and lopi in the weft (7 WPI). The coats are done with both warp and weft in the 2 ply, and they shrink a little more in length than the lopi did - both shrink about 25-30% in width from in the reed to finished. 

FallsAcre, I tried mohair as warp once on my loom ... ONCE! It was a mohair/rayon blend I figured it'd be strong enough but it shredded in use. Not sure if it's easier on the tri loom, as there aren't any heddles dragging over the yarn, but I won't use it for anything but weft that's for sure!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I just found out that the weavers guild here in the Twin Cities is having a FREE art yarn class this coming Friday!!! (Saturday too, but we'll see how I do after a full day of spinning.)

Yay!!! I am so excited! Any suggestions for what to bring?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I forgot to tell you all that I noticed my hair is coming back in last week! It looks like seeds sprouting but still.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Woodpecker congrats!! That is awesome!:dance:

Looks like this has already been a very full month for everyone. It's been pretty full here too. It started out pretty rough, but the highlights have been pretty high.

After a LONG wait, on the 3rd, my best goat, Honeysuckle, gave me these beautiful twins. The top pic is Rowan, the doe, and the 2nd is Barley, the buckling

And then, on the morning of the 7th, Thistle cat had one, HUGE kitten.
And on the morning of the 8th, she had a second one.
Twelve hours later, she had #3.
After that, I've got a twitch, but she was fine through the whole thing. There was no distress or contractions, she was just perfectly fine and normal for 24 and then 12 hours, had a minutes worth of contractions and a huge kitten very quickly. I've never seen anything like it, but had a vet tell me that it's not unheard of.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey all!!
Well we have arrived. Actually we got here Tuesday afternoon. 19* and we had no heat, no running water, and no more patience. Lol.
The very long story, and for now my internet is sketchy at best, and I'm posting from my phone. But the heat is working and so is the well!
Hopefully I'll find my computer in the next day or so.
Take care all!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow Otter, those kittens made a perfect triskelion.  Love the kids too, especially since my little gal is also named Rowan.  Congrats on the hair growing back Woodpecker, I know that is a big deal. And so glad you made it Debi, I hope things smooth out soon. Wonderful blanket Frazzle and I love the box o' munchkins WIHH.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woodpecker that is fantastic. They say sometimes the hair will grow back a different texture. I don't know what your hair looked like before but here's to getting a full head of beautiful locks soon. 

Otter those kittens are very sweet. I love cats 

Hercsmama, so glad to hear you made it safely. Sorry for the heat and well troubles, glad you got them worked out. You will have to fill us in on the whole journey when you find your computer and get more settled.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Thank you for all the pictures! Kids and kittens - gorgeous. Frazzlehead, that blanket is a thing of beauty. I love it.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I've been checking in most days, but I've been quiet this month. It's been busy! 

I started the month with the Carolina Craftsmen Spring Classic, a craft show that's been around for decades. I had a booth with my fabric Easter baskets. It was rather slow, but I had a great time anyway. The baskets are selling fairly well online, so I've been doing a lot of sewing and making trips to the post office.


Our baby goats are doing well. They are healthy little boys (but we need some girls!). 


I'm so jealous of you who have a fiber event this spring. I can't find much of anything within 200 miles of me until fall. And I know it's not "real sock knitting", but I've been practicing working with DPNs by making tube socks. So far, so good.



And Woodpecker, yippee on the hair coming back!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So far so good on my goals for this week. One room almost done.

A good friend of mine found out a few weeks ago that one of her dogs has heartworms. Even though to dog tested negative last sring and has been on preventative. They retested her twice to make sure it wasn't the test. So today her pup begins the treatment and has to be on kennel rest for a month. She contacted the Heartguard people about this and they are denying culpability. She is considering a law suit and the vet may stop carrying that particular preventative. Coco Puff (the dog) is very sweet and young so hopefully she will pull through this and be just fine. So really watch your dogs and their medication. Even if you are diligent, as my friend was, it may not be good enough.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all! I am finally getting my port out Thursday, I am so happy.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Yahooo woodpecker for hair and no more port! Two milestones!

Great job on the spring cleaning Marchie. I need to do that too, but it's going to have to wait till summer unfortunately.

Blueberry Chick - would love to see pictures of your Easter baskets! 

Good luck settling in hercsmama - the first few days are chaos, so I'm glad you at least have heat!

I had to have part 1 of a root canal last Monday, and had part 2 today. UGH! French toast for dinner tonight. But at least the pain in the side of my face is gone!

We have another appointment with my FIL's surgeon on Wednesday, and his surgery will be scheduled within the week. Good news though - they thought he was going to have to get chemo, but the oncologist said he doesn't think so. And he wants more of the lung taken out, since it's non-functional anyway, and it might give the other lobe of his lung a chance to be more functional. 

Shearing was Saturday, so more fleeces to wash (and some to sell - I have way more than I can spin). Lambs are due next week, goats the following, and my MIL will be staying with us while my FIL is in the hospital. When it rains it pours! :badmood:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you for your kind words PkBoo you are always in my prayers.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Woodpecker said:


> I forgot to tell you all that I noticed my hair is coming back in last week! It looks like seeds sprouting but still.


That's wonderful! Don't be surprised if it comes back in curly or wavy. My cousin used to have stick straight hair. After the chemo and Radiation she now has a beautiful head of sleek wavy hair.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have been madly spinning this BL fleece forever now. 
Today I should be able to finish up the 10th and final bobbin of singles.
That will be the WHOLE fleece (minus the britch locks).
The end is in sight. 
Whew.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

lathermaker said:


> That's wonderful! Don't be surprised if it comes back in curly or wavy. My cousin used to have stick straight hair. After the chemo and Radiation she now has a beautiful head of sleek wavy hair.


Thanks! I'm kind of worried it's going to come back curly. It used to be thick and wavy. As long as I have hair though I really shouldn't complain.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM if I didn't know you better I would think you might be complaining about spinning :shocked::nana:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Has anyone here ever knit the Sea Lettuce Scarf by Lucy Neatby? My sister gave me the pattern and a skein of yarn so I could make it for her. It wont be tackled for awhile yet but just wondering what the feed back is. I haven't looked at Ravelry yet to read what others thing, but I will.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Not complaining exactly, but this is a BIG project for me.
My biggest one yet!
I have been pushing myself to stay on task and I havent even picked up the needles in 5 whole days.
:teehee:

Plus Marci sent me a fresh-sheared Shetland fleece and I have 2 more BL fleeces,
AND I will shear the goats again soon. 
So Iam just trying to keep up with it all.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

So I bought some linen yarn online from a place overseas. Understandably, it took awhile to arrive. Yesterday I received a note from my postman letting me know I had a package that required a signature. :huh: Since I recognized the sender as the place where I'd purchased the yarn, I knew what it was. I went to the post office and turned in the note only to be told I needed to have an ID... "for YARN?!?!" She finally relented and just had me verify my address and sign for it. I don't blame the folk that shipped, with iffy overseas posts, I'm glad they did that!

Incidentally, when the lady brought the box out, I was shocked!! A pound of linen yarn fit into a TINY box! When I opened the package to check it out (couldn't wait to get home, I tore into it right there in the parking lot), it was exactly what I expected... just compact! The yarn is a lot finer than I had thought, but that's ok, I got it for weaving.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah, linen yarn can be tiny... It's not fluffy.

I just found this and had to share it with all of you!










:hilarious: I've been laughing since I found it!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sock Monkey dress??? :run:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Whaaaa! I can't see the picture


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> Whaaaa! I can't see the picture


I couldn't either, at first. Try right clicking on the picture icon and choose "open image in new tab". Worked for me.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Marchwind said:


> Whaaaa! I can't see the picture


Don't feel too bad, I can't see anything either. And it's just a blank line. for me.. nothing on which to click!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I got it fixed! I'm so sorry. 

I shouldn't try to post pictures when on my ipad... :blush:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I finished my BL spinning project. 
Over 1500 yards, almost 4 pounds of it.
Fresh from the dyepot:


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I love that color GAM. As for the sock monkey dress....wow...just...wow. :hrm:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, I have my looms moved back into the workshop. We'd cleared it out for Shearing Day. By the way, I blogged briefly about our Shearing Day: http://shadysidefarm.blogspot.com/2013/03/shearing-day-2013.html 

Marchwind was going to demo, but had a family thing come up. Sure missed you, Marchwind! We did fine without you, but who knows what the demo ladies were telling people?

Anyway, the looms are back in the workshop. Monday was a spring-teaser day, but we had snow and cold again yesterday and today. No heat in the workshop, so I'm waiting for a bit of warmth. But today (oh joy!) a lady dropped off 4 BOXES of prepared-the-way-I-like-them blue jean strips for rugs. That means that she has done all the hard work, and I just get to weave. This will be good for my somewhat stressed out soul. So pray for a bit of warmth and some time that I can go weave, will you?


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

GAM that's GORGEOUS!!!

That is a HUGE project! Wow! My FIL just asked me how much yarn can you get from one sheep, and yada yada yada explain about weight of yarn....

Now I can just say - 4 pounds of yarn abotu 1500 yards!

(So how many pounds did the fleece weigh before you washed it???? And what is the weight of the yarn you spun???) Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Dont forget that the size of the SHEEP and how long the fiber is also affect how much yarn you will get.

This is from a BL ram who is sheared twice a year.
See, he is a big ol' boyo!
The raw fleece was 5.75 pounds.
I didn't spin the britch locks either.
This yarn came out to worsted-ish weight, spun 3-ply.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Woodpecker! Congratulations!!! I'm so happy you've got that behind you. And new hair for spring 

Well, we had a sad day yesterday. Our old ewe who came down sick didn't make it. I'd been treating her for ketosis and practically living with her 24/7, syringe feeding her fluids and electrolytes ect. She developed Pneumonia and was just getting weaker and weaker so the vet (and we) decided to do a c-section to try to save the lambs and then euthanize her. We pulled out two beautiful good sized live lambs but they just couldn't breath on their own. The vet said it's a very narrow window for lambs and one day can make all the difference in how well their lungs are developed. We did all we could even mouth to mouth! ( I never imagined I'd be giving mouth to mouth to a lamb!) The vets ( two vets and a student from Virginia Tech) were just as sad as we were. But I'm glad the old girl isn't suffering any more. I hated to just bury those beautiful little lambs. I had Ken save their little pelts and I'm going to send them to the furrier then make mini skinnefelle with them. Such beautiful little curly white fleeces. So their brief life will not be completely lost and forgotten.

Now we're just waiting for the third sheep to have her lambs. She's huge!

In the mean time I started a spindled wool sweater! I love spindling even though I have a wheel and have all these little skeins of yarn piling up. So I thought what the heck. I'll just start a top down easy raglan sweater and add the each days spindled/ plied yarn to it. it's a bit of everything. Some bought roving, wool I've collected off the fence where the sheep's been rubbing, some of the mohair we all bought here last year .. what ever's handy at the time. Goodness knows how it will look but it's going to keep me warm when I'm out doing chores next winter! I'll take pics tomorrow when it daylight. 

Pauline


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Pauline, that is sad. We've not ever done c-sections, but we've lost a few ewes and a few lambs. Always hard to take.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the ewe and her lambs.

That sweater excites me! Do you have a handy pattern for the easy top down raglan sweater?


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Pauline, so sorry to hear about your ewe and lambs....
I just got back from checking the lambs- one is missing. A beautiful Shetland xCotswold ewe, hubby is out looking.... shearing 11-13 sheep the last day of March. Can't wait, as everyone is starting to roo.... 
Got my Ashford wheels, carders, flickers, etc yesterday to begin selling. 
Hubby just came in, she is gone.... first lamb lost- we turned her out with the sheep, as the mother was excellent- but looks like she got trodden on. Why is it we learn things after the fact?? 
Working on spinning a blue corespun for a red, white, blue triangle shawl.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Thank you. She was a nice sheep with a personality. I'll miss her but glad she's no longer suffering.

Cindi Yes, I have the pattern. I sent you a PM.

Here's where it's at right now:



















The yarn there, I just spun up this morning. It's dog hair! Our Great Pyrenees is shedding. Oooh it's so nice. Has a lovely bloom. 

Spindling small batches means you can spin it, wind it, ply it, wash it and dry it (roll in kitchen towels then hang over the wood stove for 15 mins.) then knit it in next to no time. Instant gratification 

InHisName, just saw your post. I'm so sorry about your little lamb!! Gosh, sometimes it doesn't matter how vigilant we are things go awry. Hugs to you.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Pigeon Lady and InHisName I am so sorry about the loss of your lamb's.

Pigeon Lady thank you for your kind words. I also got my port out today!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So sorry for the losses of the mama and the lambs. So sad 

Pauline your sweater looks great. I look forward to watching it grow.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Hurray for not needing ports anymore! And thanks for the lovely yarn pictures. The dog yarn looks really soft.

I tried felting for the first time today. The slippers (for my son) are drying now. Will he notice they're not exactly the same height?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Wow fiber peeps! Everyone has been very busy.
I'm sorry to hear about all the critters that haven't made it. It's never easy to lose an animal that you've spent so much time and energy on. But, at least they were well loved and cared for while they were here. 

Inhisname: are you going to have a website?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yay Woodpecker for no more ports and spring hair!! You are a strong woman!

Finished up half of a pair of socks that I started a few weeks ago (then stopped to knit a pair for a paying customer, then got swept up with grand darling being here for 2 weeks. She'll be back this weekend for about a week!! Yippee!!

here's the sock. pattern is Kalajoki on Ravelry. I changed the toe to my standard toe pattern that fits my foot better.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I got them :sing: I got them :banana: Thank you Otter they are just beautiful!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm so thrilled you like them!! I thought you could really use some flowers.
Don't forget to look under the first layer of cotton! There are 6 in there.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I decided to try my hand at pure alpaca spinning. I am almost done with spool #1. Think I will have enough for a good amount of 2 ply. It spins different than I thought it would! Knitted up a ruffled scarf, and almost done with WIHH's socks!

Other than that, just regular farm stuff. About to finish up some raised beds we are building. Need to get busy planting, but DH is off working on his late mom's house. They are trying to get it sold. That will be nice, if it sells well that may hold us over between the end of unemployment and the beginning of retirement for DH. I found a guy that wants me to design websites for him. He said my designs are "amazing" :clap: So....WHEN he gets customers I have work. He is starting up a new business. 

The greens I planted a few weeks ago are coming on strong, the weather has been great. We have a set of triplets (boar and nubian) and one big single goat babies. 2 kittens, and 3 stray pups that we cannot seem to catch or tame. Wish we could, I am afraid if we don't they will become a problem.

Anyway - here is my alpaca yarn.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Otter, I am so glad you told me about the others hiding. I was happy with three and thrilled with 6. Woo Hoo!!!!! Lucky me


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, I spun up a storm of sparkly lumpy goodness today! Four skeins (two were rather small) of art yarn. One thick and thin, one bouclÃ©, and two corespuns. The adventure continues tomorrow, and hopefully I'll post pics tomorrow afternoon! 

:bouncy:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

GAM, I love the BL yarn, what a beautiful color!!!

Grand-darling, Punky, is here for a visit again :bouncy: I have the small 2 harness 'toy' loom all warped up for her to try!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

First lamb of 2013!

Southdown smile, Columbia legs and ears, Icleandic/Down fleece. Strong and happy.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Precious! I didn't know Southdowns smiled 

Well it was back to work for me this morning  I didn't get everything done that I wanted to but I got a good start on my spring cleaning. All the carpets in the house are now shampooed. I moved my room into the second bedroom. It's funny how something so simple can have such a profound effect on your sleep. All the laundry is finished, and I made a huge batch of pea soup. Now once the living room carpet is dry I'll work on the non-carpeted rooms. My kitchen and dinning room are trashed. This house is just too small and dumping a room of all furniture so you can wash carpets reall makes things cramped.

I need to try on the KAL socks and see how much more I need to knit on foot before the toes. I have a feeling they are not going onto be done on time but it will be close.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Punky loves weaving!! She finished a small wash cloth (and can't wait for her bath tonight). PopPop asked her if she would make himone and she told him it was too small for him .... then she saw the other 'toy' 2-harness loom with a wider width. She brought it over to me and asked if that one would be big enough for PopPop's wash cloth. (Pictures on the Weaving Project thread)

She loves the beating the best (the small looms have a small shed) and she helped me beat the Spanish moss on my loom.

Frazzle, what a cutie!!!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Congratulations frazzle! We had our first lambs today too!

This is Celia with a ewe lamb, Patty, and a ram lamb, Rick. Had to name them after St. Patrick's Day somehow haha


And here's Patty taking a snooze after her hard day:


Patty only had one leg forward - the other one was back, so I went in to see if I could reposition it. Couldn't get it, so my DD tried (she has smaller hands and wrists), but she couldn't get it either. We were worried, but then after a few more contractions, out she came, so PHEW!

DD was home for the weekend, so it was really cool that she was able to see it, and the fact that she jumped right in to help was amazing! She was such a suburban girl :clap:

This was my first lambing that I got to see the lambs born beginning to end. Awesome experience!

Cyndi - those pictures of Punky are just priceless! (and what an enabler you are! Love it!)


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Goodness, the lambs are just too cute!

(Yes, I'm up at 3 am. DH and I went for a walk in the woods with the children yesterday and we both came back with sinus crud. Curse you, pine pollen!)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

PKBoo they are so sweet! Lambs have to be one of the cutest babies ever.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

We had many lambs born earlier and then nothing for nearly 3 weeks. Now today, speckled lambs:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oops. Guess I don't really know how to upload photos....


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Weever your lambs are too cute! I want one so bad! If only the stayed little lambs.....sigh


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have like 5 seconds to post, DS is saying 'lets go!' lol

BUT BIG NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am now gainfully employed. :rock::banana:

I start Monday, DH is STILL out of town working on his mom's house, and won't be done for another week or two. So, have to take the farm truck, get it tagged and inspected and gassed up. 

LOL...first day of work @ an office, I pull up in a loud, rusty old Dodge. :gaptooth:

My homesteader is showing I think. 


I am excited....I can buy more fibery stuff. *snicker*...
ok DS is tapping foot...... must come see lamby pics this evening.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Love the critter pics, peeple, and so sorry to hear about the lost ones. So sad when that happens. It's one reason I don't have animals any more. My heart got broken too many times.

Last weekend my kids and granddaughters came to visit; we had an over-full house. 8 people, one bathroom; it worked out okay, tho.:grin:

My daughter, her boyfriend and I planted 5 flats of tomatoes, peppers and cabbages last Saturday. 38 varieties of heirloom tomatoes this year.

The tiny seedlings are coming up now, en masse, which is way better than some years, when it is scattered germination. :banana: They are on large heat mats and have a 1000 watt hps light over them. I can cram about 15 flats on my planting bench in the cellar under the light. The light is on a light rail, so it moves back and forth over the flats.

This coming weekend I start lettuce seeds. Last week of March my seed potatoes and onion/leek plants arrive! Gotta chit the tubers and section them up before they get planted.

Weather is still freezing cold here, tho, with some thawing during the sunny days, and all the gravel roads (which are most of the roads) in NE Iowa are slippery, chewed up mud pits, the worst the area has ever had as long as the neighbors can remember. Got a big one right in front of the house. Road embargoes all over the place, too. 4wd is a good thing right now. Hope the ground thaws soon so the soil can drain.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

YAY MamaJ!!!! Woo Hoo!!!! I am so happy for you. I want to hear all about what this just is and how you like it


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Congratulations MamaJ! I had my CAT Scan for radiation the other day and am due to start my 6 week course April 1st. I got enough sick time through other staff memebers to keep me till the end of June. Praise God that is one less worry off my mind. My legs hurt from coming off the chemo and I can not walk very well so my oncologist wants me to see a neurologist just in case. We are pretty sure it is the fatigue from coming off the chemo though.

I am almost finished embroidering my pillowcase. I am also planning my garden at my new house. Today was the first time that I felt comfortable enough to go shopping. It was a big day for me to be out after 4 months. I had to get my embroidery floss and some housewares so I did that and enjoyed it!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Howdy all! I can't believe it's March 20 and I haven't even posted in the FAC once! I guess time just slipped away, and things have been busy! I don't remember if I posted about lambing, and I can't find the Feb FAC (maybe the old ones are deleted? or maybe I'm blind) so I'll recap. I had 3 ewes lambing. One aborted twins, one had gorgeous natural colored twin rams and they both died, and one ewe had a single ewe lamb. Luckily for me, the single ewe lamb is a gorgeous purebred Southdown (standard size, no babydolls for me) and I'll be keeping her. 

She still needs a name!









I haven't knitted anything but coffee cozies for a few weeks now. I'm working on some new designs for spring. They sell pretty well in my Etsy shop. 

My sister and I are going to meet at my Aunt's house next weekend for MLK weekend. It stands for Must Love Knitting, and we usually meet on actual MLK weekend (Martin Luther King), but this year was bad because my MIL passed away and we rescheduled it for Easter weekend. I'm so excited to get away and spend time with great women and great knitting! I'm going to teach them how to make soap, and we're going to eat great food and knit! Pretty perfect weekend, if you ask me!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Many, many, moons ago we raised suffolk, hampshire and cheviot sheep. It was always a joy having those lambs in the spring.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

WOohooo mamaj! So glad to hear about the job! :rock:

Lez - it's wonderful to hear about seedlings and planting - it's been so cold here, that it feels like spring will never come

woodpecker - woohoo with getting out and about! Hope you'll be able to do more of that soon

MDKatie - that is a gorgeous lamb! HUGE! How old is she in that picture? Mine seem so tiny compared to her. She looked like a giant teddy bear when I first glanced at the picture. Adorable!

My MIL came to stay tonight - my FIL has surgery tomorrow to remove a lung tumor. My MIL has Alzheimer's but she still recognizes us, and knows that something is 'amiss.' She remembers he's going to the hospital (most of the time), and is upset without him, since they are together all the time. Hopefully everything will go well, and he'll be home before we know it!

Out to check on the sheepies - we've got two more ewes, then two goats next week due! One ewe is due today actually, so I hope she keeps her legs crossed until Friday at this point! :gaptooth:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

MamaJ!! Good on your head!! WooHooooo!!!

Dreamy (why can't I think of you as woodpecker???) I'm so glad you're getting out and about and getting the 'necessities'!!

Katie, he's beautiful!!

IALez, I've started some maters and peppers. The maters are going wild!! the peppers aren't germinating ... 

Pauline, Prayers and Blessings with ALL your going through (MX, eh?)

Grand-darling is here this week. For those who missed the weaving thread ... here is my 3 yo granddaughter weaving her first washcloth (okay, I dressed the loom for her)


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Go Punky, go!! That's awesome!! 


PKBoo, that lamb was born on Feb. 26th, so she was 3 weeks in that picture! She's a little tank, but she's also a single, so that helps! Good luck to your FIL today, and good luck with the impending lambings! 

Woodpecker, glad you were able to get out and about a bit!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woodpercker, take care of yourself and take it easy. You are very lucky to have such caring generous co-workers. Here's wishing you well with the radiation treatments.

MDKatie your little chunky lambie is very cute. I love it when we get to see pictures of each other too. I don't know if everyone else does it but I can't help to have an image of each of you in my mind. It is fun to see what people really look like . BTW, I can't believe it is warm enough for you to be wearing a cammie.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Marchwind said:


> MDKatie your little chunky lambie is very cute. I love it when we get to see pictures of each other too. I don't know if everyone else does it but I can't help to have an image of each of you in my mind. It is fun to see what people really look like . BTW, I can't believe it is warm enough for you to be wearing a cammie.


Do I look like anything you had pictured?  Yes, I was taking advantage of a nice warm afternoon! Unfortunately we've got a chance of snow flurries today.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all for your good wishes! I tired myself out and ended up going to bed at 8pm. Other than that it really was a good day. Except I did get the wrong thing at the store and need to exchange it. Life slowly becomes normal again hooray!!

Cyndi feel free to call me whatever you want.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MDKatie I think I invisioned you as a blonde and older. It's funny cause I don't know how I come up with this stuff.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Marchwind said:


> MDKatie I think I invisioned you as a blonde and older. It's funny cause I don't know how I come up with this stuff.


Yeah, I usually don't like seeing pics of forum people unless it's when they're new or I first join, because I get a picture in my head of what they look like and it's usually so wrong. :grin:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh I don't mind that so much. I laugh at myself and how wrong I was. I love to see pictures no matter what people look like . Sometimes it creates a mind shift on my part. I think the biggest surprise to me was Miz Mary. She is sooooo young, not at all what I expected. Sorry Miz Mary, but I think IRL you are a polar opposed of what I invisioned you to look like. That is a good thing though


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Miz Mary looks like my mom's age in my head. Woodpecker in my head has wavy dark hair to her waist. Cyndi always has a Civil War Dress on.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

HAHAAAA !! TOO FUNNY !! I'm not THAT young though ... I'll be 40 in August !!

I do this alot with Radio people ...Garrison Keeler for example !! NOT what I imagined he looks like !! 

I have been busy spinning up this alpaca/silk ..... trying to find what it wants to "be" .....

Trying to finish up a lace scarf I started months ago .....
Tried to start some stranded socks with some of my homespun, but its coming out too thick for a sock , so I'll have to find something else for that yarn .... 

Started my tomato seeds , and getting garden beds semi-preped ....


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Don't worry Marchwind, you'd probably get a kick out of my mental image of you...Francis McDormand in Fargo. :grin: I guess when I heard the TSA thing (thus the uniform) and you live in the Northland. Who knows why an image strikes people. :shrug: Most of the time I don't really think of what people look like, but sometimes inspiration hits.

I've been busy today, my daughter's first pet fish went belly up, so we went and got a replacement after giving her a burial in the back yard rose garden. We found a heart shaped rock in the gravel to use for a place marker. Much more appropriate than flushing down the toilet and a bit of fertilizer too. Thankfully she wasn't as upset as I thought she would be, though it comes and goes. Pet fish are good for giving mortality lessons. I am working on another pair of socks, plain ol' Silver's Sock Class socks, made out of some Bearfoot sock yarn. One of my last knitting projects for other people on my to-do list for the year. I may just get that Barn Raising Quilt finished this year yet.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Woodpecker in my head has wavy dark hair to her waist.


Very close! My hair was dark and wavy but only to my shoulder blades.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

mamajohnson said:


> I have like 5 seconds to post, DS is saying 'lets go!' lol
> 
> BUT BIG NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


A big congrats...you go lady! I am very happy for you!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Woodpecker said:


> Very close! My hair was dark and wavy but only to my shoulder blades.


Well, knowing that I was right about air color, now I see Arwen from the LOTR movies. 


I've been battling a stomach bug. I slept most of the day, in between sewing another dress for a book cover. I only have to hem the skirt and stitch the waistband, and do the buttonholes on the bodice. This is my first 1890's dress, and the first dress I've sewn velvet to satin in since I was 16. (I swore never to do so again that summer, it was so frustrating.) This time it is all going well. :dance:

Now if I could just wish this fever away...


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Hope you feel better soon, SvenskaFlicka. No fun.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Get better soon Sven!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ewwww, stomach bugs are no fun. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm feeling better today. We went to Cabela's to redeem a gift certificate DH got for his birthday, then walked by a lake for a while. I'm tired out now!

I also have finally turned the heel on the first of his bunad socks. The sock is 23 inches from top to bottom of heel, all on size zeros, with a large cable down the front. I feel accomplished!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I was at a fiber craft show all day. It was an hour and a half drive each way, so I'm really tired tonight.

Sold quite a bit of yarn, bartered for some luscious art bats and roving and sold my Louet S10 to a new spinner. She was thrilled and so was I. After putting quite a bit of $$$ in the old girl to bring her up to snuff, I'm glad that "Lucy" is going to a good home. I'm adding the money from that sale to my "drum carder fund!" 

Met some really nice, interesting people and found some new suppliers for fiber. I bought some of the most GORGEOUS Cormo roving. That's one that I haven't spun yet...I'll dig into it tomorrow....tooooo tired tonight!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a question about Cormo. We recently stopped in at a yarn mill, and they showed us a custom yarn they were making out of yak and cormo blend. It was very, very soft, but if you sneezed on it, it would fall apart. We asked about it, and were told that the customer was sourcing the cormo and the yak from China, and both had a staple length of about 1/2". :shocked: I asked if they were shearing the Cormo every month or two to get staple that short. What is the standard staple length of Cormo?

And, for goodness sakes, people, please buy domestic wool whenever you can. You really don't know when it's coming from other places (she says diplomatically) what you're actually buying.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

It appears that the staple on this roving is over 3". It' spins like butta!

The fiber came from www.estherpurlfibers.com. She right here in Iowa. Just started up her own fiber processing biz using my old spinning instructor as her mentor. I wish her luck!

<<<<And, for goodness sakes, people, please buy domestic wool whenever you can. You really don't know when it's coming from other places (she says diplomatically) what you're actually buying.>>>>>

I always try to buy local first, whenever possible. Support your family farms!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Weever, that's not properly spun yarn if it falls apart! You *can* spin half inch staple - cotton is short like that, for instance - but you have to go fine and high twist. Anything else will - as you noticed - fall apart! Oi.

I personally have no trouble with short stapled fibres - my Southdown ram's fleece was often pretty short (under 2") compared to what most people like ... but for woolen spinning it's just fine! Longer stapled stuff I need to spin from the fold, usually. But then I have this allergy to worsted spinning...


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Good to know, frazzlehead. I just can't imagine knitting with something that unsubstantial. It does make sense that finer and higher twist would give it some strength.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I just have to share about my good day today ...

It didn't start out well, but it ended up being awesome!

Remember the horse blanket I wove? The recipient called me today to see if I wanted to go for a cart ride. 

The little pony wears the blanket folded up under the harness, to pad her back where the weight of the cart rests. I even got to drive the cart and brush her after and EVERYTHING!









It was so awesome.

*And* I got a present in the mail from a fellow spinner, part of a group I'm in where there is sort of a "gift culture" of Random Acts of Kindness - and today I was on the receiving end of one of those. Hand knit socks, among other lovely things! 

And boy oh boy did I need this today. The Universe gave me a giant hug and the reminder that I'm an important part of the world right when I needed it.

Life is good. 

Ponies are awesome.

Wool rocks.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I am so happy to know your day ended well for you Frazzle.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yay ponies! No wonder the little bit too small looking saddle blanket ended up just the right size. 

So I knit some socks for my grandpa for his 95th birthday. Size 1's, with Viking of Norway Nordlys sock yarn, in a manly palette of colors. I mailed them to him a couple weeks ago, and they got there a little over a week ago. I am told by my mom that he wears them every day! :teehee: I may need to knit him another pair at that rate!

I also finished the first of my dear Philip's bunad socks for his Norwegian Folk Costume! Now I just have the second one to go! (I have second sock syndrome right now. It's sad.) Notice there is double yarn reinforcement on the toe and heel. That will be an essential thing when he's dancing! (I don't like darning.)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

OOoh-Whee! Now THAT is one sexy sock, right there! 
Now to do the other one, whew. 
Beautiful work!


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful socks! Wow!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Having to knit socks that long, on that small of a needle makes me want to poke my eyes out! LOL They are beautiful, and what an accomplishment!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I finally got my new stove today! I also got a box from Jung's Seed's. So I planted a new Lilac tree and a Bleeding Heart today there. I also remembered to cut the Nettle's Romy sent my last year back. My hair is growing in really good now. Not much else going on except that my radiation starts the 1st. I've noticed that I have more energy after being off chemo for a month. Lot's of stuff has finally gotten done! Thank God!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

SvenskaFlicka, those socks are beautiful!

Woodpecker, so glad you're getting your energy (and hair) back. We're all pulling for you!


I've spent the past ten days coughing (ugh!). At first, I thought it was just the pine pollen in the air, but this is something different. I'm a little better the last day or so, so I'm hoping to be near normal by Easter. We have Easter dinner at my BIL/SIL's house every year and I don't want to miss it! (I'm in charge of macaroni and cheese.) I'm also the pianist at our church and have a great Easter piece I'd like to play this Sunday.


On the up side, since I haven't been sleeping I've been knitting and managed to turn a heel on a sock!! I love the little cuppy shape that appeared like magic. Of course it was about 1 in the morning and no one was awake for me to share my triumph. Even Frodo the Wonder Yorkie had gone to bed.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Dang! What dedication! Both of those socks are beautiful!!

Punky is going home Friday :sob: Today, she was working on stamping leather with PopPop.

Before she goes, I'm quick crocheting her a button down sweater. Went shopping for one for this spring and couldn't find one ... soooo


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok, I just have to tell somebody who will understand. We have a new part-time employee at work. A few years ago, her neighbor moved away and gave her "just some sheep". She has been keeping them as pets and the flock has increased to about 15 now. This week, she surprised me by bringing me two complete fleeces and has two more set aside for me, if I want them. The rest she just disposed of. When I asked what kind of sheep, she said "just mutts", but since then has contacted the prior owner and emailed me with the breeds. One is a purebred Icelandic, another is purebred Columbia, and two are lamb fleeces of Coopworth/Columbia/Rambouillet cross. Although dirty, the fleeces I have are really beautiful. I'm so excited I can't stand it. AND when my DH heard about 4 fleeces, he agreed that I really will be needing that long awaited drum carder! WhaHoo!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

SCORE!!!!!! Now to educate your coworker about shearing for hand spinners and how to take better care of the fleeces so they aren't so dirty. Dirts isn't as bad a VM. Free fleeces are always a great thing. Happy Day, Lucky You!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Fiber artists are everywhere. 

Yesterday my DH had to go to this injury assessment appointment in the city.
He spent half the day there taking tests and things.

Somehow it came up that the therapist is a knitter too.
So not only did the poor man have to suffer the appointment, 
but he also got to endure pictures of the womans projects on ravelry
and a lot of questions about spinning wheels and the goats. :heh:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> how to take better care of the fleeces so they aren't so dirty.


Dirt and VM aren't as bad as weak places in the fiber. Nutrition and stress free lives are key.



gone-a-milkin said:


> Fiber artists are everywhere.
> 
> Yesterday my DH had to go to this injury assessment appointment in the city.
> 
> ...


Now that is funny!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Love the buttons Punky picked out for her sweater.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Cyndi; that sweater is adorable! Love the buttons.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Babies... Remember my photo of the baby cavies I posted earlier in the month? Well, here they are just 3 itty-bitty weeks later:








All weaned and ready to go (2 girls, who will be sold, and 1 boy, who might stay)

Then last week I had these little ones come along:








That's a quarter in the picture to show how small they were. There was a 4th giant baby that almost caused the whole litter to be lost. Tiny in the middle didn't make it either. :/

But the 2 beauties on either side will eventually look kind of like this pretty girl one day:







(This is a half-sister to the other 2 above, she's about 3 months old)


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Ooh, the socks, Punky's sweater, cart rides and baby cavies!! It's great to see what you've all been up to.

Frazzlehead, you have the most amazing hair! Does it run in the family?

It got up into the 60s here today. I worked on the rock wall. There was snow still on the ground but I had to come inside and change into a t-shirt! It was so nice to be outside messing about in the creek looking for flat rocks and filling buckets full of pebbles. Tomorrow I really have to get the raised beds cleaned out and the peas planted.

The spindled sweater is growing. I put a bunch of increases at the center front and back to -hopefully- make it more of a smock/tunic.. I'm going to put pockets in the sides too I think. 

Lambs are growing and running and playing. I love watching them. They jump like they're on po-go sticks 

Woodpecker It's great to hear that you are getting more energy and you're able to get caught up on some things!!! Will be thinking of you as you begin the next round of treatment. Hugs.

Pauline


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Cute babies, cute sweater, cute hair!

I wove all the material for my art yarn purse and the strap today. This is such a fun quick project. I fully expect to have this purse fully operational by day's end tomorrow! Good thing too&#8211; my old purse's strap is on the verge of snapping and breaking off! :teehee:

I used a cotton-silk handpaint yarn for the warp, and two skeins of art yarn did the purse, and one did the strap. Tomorrow I get to assemble it all and line it. (With three pockets.) I'll share pictures when I'm done.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Pigeon Lady, I wish I had enough rocks for a rock wall! I might see if I can scavenge enough to make a small one in the garden this summer, as a heat sink.

Yes, the hair is all natural and somewhat famlial. My paternal grandfather had curls that went wild in the humidity like mine ... but believe it or not, my sister's hair is completely straight - when she was small, mom gave her a Toni perm and it disappeared within two days... NO CURL! My son is in denial about the curl ... he wants the long shaggy hairdo that is so popular right now, but it just curls and looks goofy. I keep telling him it has to be really long or really short, and sorry, but there is no hair product made that will keep hair like this straight!

I grew up in the 80s and wanted that perfect 'feathered' look. Yeah. Not happening. 

So eventually I gave in and grew it out so that it could just do what it wants, and be tamed by a bandana or a rubber band if it gets out of hand. However, I have been known to ply my hair in my yarn and find myself nearly dragged into the orifice of the wheel...


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

frazzlehead said:


> However, I have been known to ply my hair in my yarn and find myself nearly dragged into the orifice of the wheel...


Frazzle, is that what you call an occupational hazard? :thumb:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

frazzlehead said:


> However, I have been known to ply my hair in my yarn and find myself nearly dragged into the orifice of the wheel...


My hair is straight, but it is very long... And I've done this too! Lol


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Pigeon Lady said:


> It got up into the 60s here today. I worked on the rock wall. There was snow still on the ground but I had to come inside and change into a t-shirt! It was so nice to be outside messing about in the creek looking for flat rocks and filling buckets full of pebbles. Tomorrow I really have to get the raised beds cleaned out and the peas planted.
> 
> The spindled sweater is growing. I put a bunch of increases at the center front and back to -hopefully- make it more of a smock/tunic.. I'm going to put pockets in the sides too I think.
> 
> ...


Thank you for thinking of me. My new treatment starts tomorrow. I would love to see pictures of your rock wall.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Keeping you in my thoughts for your treatment tomorrow Woodpecker. Hopemit all goes well and you don't have any awful side effects.

I've spun a cat while they sat in my lap. Their fur got caught up on my spinning. They usually learn quickly to settle and not stand and rub on me or the fibers Im spinning at the time


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Keeping you in my thoughts for your treatment tomorrow Woodpecker. Hopemit all goes well and you don't have any awful side effects.
> 
> I've spun a cat while they sat in my lap. Their fur got caught up on my spinning. They usually learn quickly to settle and not stand and rub on me or the fibers Im spinning at the time


Thank you for your thoughts! 

This reminds me of when I used to have long hair and it always ended up in my knitting.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have to brag.

My very dear husband carved me a bone diz! (He is so talented when it comes to bone and woodcarving, I tell you what!)

He based the size and shape on a Viking Age find from Gotland in Sweden (that's the little splintered one set into the photo of the one he made. Of course, the back side of the one he made is slightly concave and perfectly smooth, to make drawing fiber through easier! 

Now to go comb wool! :sing:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey SvenskaFlicka,

Have you guys been watching that "Vikings" series on the history channel?
I didnt think I would like it (kind of violent) but it is actually pretty cool.
Worth seeing, IMO.
I think of you when its on. 

ps: I watch it on Hulu Plus, no TV.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Um, yeah, I've been watching The Vikings. I have previously done a lot of research on costumes of the Viking Age, and the things they wear on that show kindof hurt my brain. If I think of it as fantasy fiction, I like it okay. If I start to think of it as historical fiction, I get mad at the computer screen and start yelling about how things would never look/happen that way. (Viking Age politics were not like that at all. And the ship is built very wrong.) And yeah, I watch it on Hulu or The History Channel website too. We don't have cable.

But wow, Lagertha the Warrior chick is a lot of fun! lol. Also, they have a nice warp-weighted loom set up in her house.  I like that loom.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think it is just Lagertha that I like so well. 
She is pretty tough.  "You couldn't kill me if you tried for a hundred years."

I dont know anything about the historical accuracy so that part doesnt bother me.
I wondered about it, but havent studied it in any depth. 

I will keep watching it though.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FAC is up. Please post there now. Here is the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...arts/481058-fac-april-2013-a.html#post6526433


----------

